# Trade the Mini for a 11 335d?



## david in german (Mar 17, 2011)

So the local dealer has a 11 model 335d that has been used as a loaner at the dealer. Sticker price for it now is $39995, it has the Light Burl Wallnut Trim, i-Pod/USB Adaptor, Cold Weather Package, nav system, Park Distance Control and phone prep. I really wanted the sports package but he will give me $15k for my 09 Mini with over 60k miles on it. The discount for it being a loaner is just over $3k but it has over 6k miles on it as it sits. I think with the miles on it and since it has been driven since August of last year he needs to do better, like an additional $4k off of the price. Am I asking too much? 

It is missing options that I really want like Sports package and premium package and normally I wouldn't have ordered the cold weather package but it will make my wife comfy.


----------



## david in german (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok, told him no. They have no play with the price setting as it is military sales. Also it didn't even have Bluetooth like I thought he said.. Guess I will continue to wait for a promotion and order a new one.


----------



## pedser (Jul 19, 2006)

David

Being in your current location I would order and pick up ( locally), get all the options that you want as you will live with them for years to come. Enjoy your tour!


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

pedser said:


> David
> 
> Being in your current location I would order and pick up ( locally), get all the options that you want as you will live with them for years to come. Enjoy your tour!


I think David is referring to locally as in USA. Those shall be USD pricing because it costs way more than that in Euros.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Keep in mind that with the SP you will need another set of tires for the cold weather months unless you live where it never gets below 40 degrees. I agree that the PP is worth waiting for as it does have Bluetooth and a number of other nice features. Do you qualify for the Ecocredit in Germany? If you do you should be able to buy a new one for $3-4K under invoice or at least you can in the US.


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

Wait until a car that has the options YOU want comes up!!


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm confused as to the OP's actual location (US, or Germany?) but if this a US spec car, having navigation forces you to get BMW Assist/bluetooth. With the options listed, it would sticker for over $49K. Now the sale price doesn't sound so bad.

pedser, are you suggesting he do European Delivery? If he's staying in Germany, I don't think you can just keep the US spec car overseas indefinitely, but it could be worth looking into.


----------



## Moxie (Jul 26, 2010)

david in german said:


> Ok, told him no. They have no play with the price setting as it is military sales. Also it didn't even have Bluetooth like I thought he said.. Guess I will continue to wait for a promotion and order a new one.


David - Try Bavarain if Pentagon won't deal. It worked for me. If I was you, I'd deal directly with Joe the sales manager on all issues.

www.bavarianmotorcars.de


----------



## MrBonus (Jun 26, 2010)

I traded in an '09 JCW on my 335d and didn't look back. The Mini was a blast to drive but had a number of shortcomings in the practicality department that made it a mediocre daily driver.


----------



## david in german (Mar 17, 2011)

TXPearl said:


> I'm confused as to the OP's actual location (US, or Germany?) but if this a US spec car, having navigation forces you to get BMW Assist/bluetooth. With the options listed, it would sticker for over $49K. Now the sale price doesn't sound so bad.
> 
> pedser, are you suggesting he do European Delivery? If he's staying in Germany, I don't think you can just keep the US spec car overseas indefinitely, but it could be worth looking into.


I am with the military over here. I can order factory direct and have it delivered about 5 miles away from my house (US Spec) I can have a US spec car for as long as I am here. I can also sell it to a German person after a set time period if I wanted to.



bayoucity said:


> I think David is referring to locally as in USA. Those shall be USD pricing because it costs way more than that in Euros.


US prices minus the Military discount but I am in Germany. I could also take the taxes off of a German spec car (did this for my wife's 118i ED version (gets around 44mpg and it is not a diesel)) but now that the exchange rate is so bad it isn't worth it. I really wanted a 320d ED version but I would end up paying almost the same as a US spec 335d from the military sales....



Mbretl said:


> David - Try Bavarain if Pentagon won't deal. It worked for me. If I was you, I'd deal directly with Joe the sales manager on all issues.
> 
> www.bavarianmotorcars.de


I bought my Mini through Bavarian but did not have a pleasant purchase experience.. I ordered in July and didn't get a build date till the end of Nov with a delivery date of mid Dec. They even lost my car for a week. I ended up tracking it down for them and then having the local dealer request it from the shipping company. It was to be delivered to the town I live in (Mannheim) but ended up being delivered to Darmstadt and I had to pick it up there.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

david in german said:


> ... I could also take the taxes off of a German spec car (did this for my wife's 118i ED version (gets around 44mpg and it is not a diesel)) but now that the exchange rate is so bad it isn't worth it. I really wanted a 320d ED version but I would end up paying almost the same as a US spec 335d from the military sales...


David,

Thanks for the clarification. I'm curious if you are allow to ship back that 118i as your personal vehicle when your tour is over? The reason I'm asking is BMW pretty much restricted the ED models to what are available here in USA. At least that was the case when I picked up my car last year. I wonder if military personal have access to others such as 1 series hatch , F10 diesels and so on.


----------



## Moxie (Jul 26, 2010)

david in german said:


> I bought my Mini through Bavarian but did not have a pleasant purchase experience.. I ordered in July and didn't get a build date till the end of Nov with a delivery date of mid Dec. They even lost my car for a week. I ended up tracking it down for them and then having the local dealer request it from the shipping company. It was to be delivered to the town I live in (Mannheim) but ended up being delivered to Darmstadt and I had to pick it up there.


That's why I suggested working directly with the sales manager. He seems to be the only competent one I dealt with.


----------



## david in german (Mar 17, 2011)

The military sales cars are limited to the same cars available to the stateside people. No I would not be able to import my wife's 118i (5 door hatch back model)  BMW is stupid for not selling the 2lit Non turbo cars in the states. The big US car companies most likely had a say in that one.. Imagine a little BMW that more people could afford and get over 40mpg and still capable of 140mph.. I have one and you should have the choice to buy one too.


----------

